# PASSIONATE ABOUT UPLAND GAME?



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

United Wildlife Cooperative is looking for people passionate about upland game.

We are looking to put together a advisory committee to address upland game issues. If you know of anyone who is interested or knowledgeable about such issues please have them PM me or post that you would be interested.

Also, if anyone knows of any service projects involving upland game that would be welcome also.

Thank you!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree put you up to this didn't he?

Why that son of a gun....


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Tree put you up to this didn't he?
> 
> Why that son of a gun....


Glad to see you're so passionate, sounds like the perfect job for you.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Tree put you up to this didn't he?
> 
> Why that son of a gun....


No, Tye did not! Just looking for passionate people. It's my duty as Advisory Officer, but if it is what it takes for you to be interested? Yes he did. Would you like to head up a Upland Game Advisory Committee? 8)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I might be interested in being involved. :O||:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

guner said:


> I might be interested in being involved. :O||:


That is great! Please PM me with some info (name/phone number) to get ahold of you and I will let you know more details.

We would like to have as much input as possible. So please, anyone knowledgeable and or passionate about upland game let your voice be heard.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all of those who have shown interest. If there is anyone else? Now is as good a time to make a difference. Send me your contact info and I will get you connected to some fine people.

Sorry I haven't gotten back to some of you sooner. I have been turkey hunting over the weekend. Have seen a lot of birds, just haven't been able to close the deal. My daughter and I have had a great time though. I think we put well over 20 miles on in the last 2 days. Not bad for a 10 year old kid. Not to mention it wasn't flat ground.


----------

